

First job in a startup considered harmful - jaimebuelta
http://wrongsideofmemphis.com/2014/02/17/first-job-in-a-startup-considered-harmful/

======
ChristianMarks
It's also good experience to immerse yourself in sulphuric acid, to better
appreciate clear water.

